# Can irregular periods cause miscarriage?



## hanfromman

Hi there. I had a miscarriage two weeks ago, and so have been looking at miscarriage related stuff on the internet. This morning I stumbled on a site that said that irregular periods can lead to a higher risk of miscarriage. The midwives at the hospital knew from my notes (if they read them) that my periods have been irregular since January and this was never mentioned at any time. I had blood tests done shortly before I got pregnant, to see if there was a hormonal reason for my irregular periods, and there wasn't - all seemed pretty normal - and me and my husband had no trouble conceiving - it only took 4 or 5 months. 
Could my irregular periods have lead to my miscarriage?
Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## SabrinaKat

It depends on why your periods were irregular, e.g. is it because of Polycystic Ovary Syndrome (PCOS?) or another hormonal reason? I had/pcos and it was discovered that I had an underactive thyroid; the month after the medication was adjusted for the thyroid (and had a perfect 28 cycle), I fell pregnant again and am 20wks tomorrow. Prior to that, after my m/c, I ranged from 21 to 44 days and I wonder whether it was the thyroid...

am sorry to hear about your loss, and not knowing why is the worst part!

best wishes


----------



## Catlover28

Hello! so sorry for your loss :hugs:

I'm not 100% sure on this one hun sorry, i just wanted let you know that i too have irregular cycles and have had normal blood results back, however i m/c last month and my doctor just put it down to 'bad luck'.....after endlessly scanning threads on here i have found that alot of ladies have gone on to have successful pregnancies after a m/c, fingers crossed you get your bfp soon :flower:

xx


----------



## tung

sorry for your loss hun! *hugs*

I have read that women with irregular periods do have a higher chance of m/c. I have also read that the later the egg implants into the uterus, the higher chances of m/c. These are all statistics... not every women with irregular periods m/c. Nobody wants or wishes to have a m/c. Please don't blame yourself or your irregular periods for it. When you and your partner are ready to try again.. you will get pregnant! I know it! *hugs


----------



## aos

This is a very interesting thread! Ive had 4 miscarriages in the last 2 years and before my first one I had 28 day cycles every single month. My periods even went back to 28 days after i had my son. But 6 months after i had him i had my first miscariage and ever since ive had irregular periods that range from 28 days to 36 days, My doc says its nothing to worry about, because im still having a period every month but its something that has worried me since the first miscarraige!


----------

